

Damn you Safari. Damn you to hell. - JohnTitus
http://blog.watermarquee.com/2011/12/damn-you-safari-damn-you-to-hell.html

======
Roboprog
I couldn't read the top of the page using FireFox 8. A red block covered up
the first paragraph or two.

------
jeffehobbs
Gimme a break.

------
drivebyacct2
Huh. I've never been a fan of Safari and I knew it was missing somethings but
"Damn you [Safari] to hell" for not supporting a quite new File API in HTML5.
Huh.

~~~
JohnTitus
I was a bit frustrated :(

